# Few questions about a planted tank



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm almost ready to start planting my 20g high tank. Almost meaning a 75gallon is within my grasp. I still have a few things to buy for the tank (For one thing, a hood + lights), but bear with me here :lol: 

It's going to be a Southeast Asia River Biotope, river rock for substrate. Here are the plants I'm planning to get:

Sunset Hygro (Hygrophila Polysperma)
Indian Fern (Ceratopteris thalictroides)
Tiny Crypt (Cryptocoryne wendtii)
(Cryptocoryne affinis)
Willow-leafed Hygrophila (Hygrophila salicifolia)
Water Wisteria (Hygrophila difformis)


From what I can tell, these require moderate-bright light, would 3-4wpg be sufficient lighting? That would be a 60-80 watt light, less than 24" across. Where is the cheapest place to buy such?


Also, I have read that these plants need a CO2 system. Is this true? If so, can I get some pointers for CO2 systems? I haven't used one before, though I am familiar with plants.


Thanks in advance for any help you can give me. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now, that is a beautiful SE Asia tank.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I've done some looking, and I have found this 18" 30 Watt T8 light. If I got two of these, would they provide adequate lighting for the plants outlined above (plus onion plants, which I forgot to add).

As for the CO2 system, will this DIY one work fine? It's the long post, 3rd down. It would be a lot easier on my meager budget then buying a professional CO2 system, and if it works, I don't see why not.

One more thing. I have tried looking for plant fertilizer, but there is so many out there, I have no clue where to even start. What do you guys use?

Again, thanks in advance for any help you can give me. I have tried to do as much research as possible before jumping into this thing. While it is not my first planted tank, it is my first high tech planted tank, so I want to get it right the first time.


----------

